# My 8Gal NPT



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here. My little NPT say hello to your guys!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Really love the plants you have in there. Very diverse, it should look really sharp when it all fills in... :3

What tank did you go with?


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

Ciddian said:


> Really love the plants you have in there. Very diverse, it should look really sharp when it all fills in... :3
> 
> What tank did you go with?


W45CM X D21CM X H27CM, Super Clear Glass.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

wow, simply beautiful. what camera/lens did you take the pictures with?


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

thinkshane said:


> wow, simply beautiful. what camera/lens did you take the pictures with?


Nikon D200 + Nikon 35mm f/1.8G DX AF-S Nikkor


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks nice. Whats the plant on the most left? Rotala H ra?

Also that sig is a little demanding on my old laptop and a little too big in size.


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

Sameer said:


> Looks nice. Whats the plant on the most left? Rotala H ra?
> 
> Also that sig is a little demanding on my old laptop and a little too big in size.


Rotala H'ra


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice tank. keep us updated, will be nice to see the tank when the hc fills in.


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

Really nice tank. Great variety of plants. Love the "shrimpy love" picture sharing a snack!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Very beautiful tank!

I have to ask though, why do you say that it's an NPT?


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

solarz said:


> Very beautiful tank!
> 
> I have to ask though, why do you say that it's an NPT?


because, low-tech Planted Tank (no Co2, no heat, no fertilizer....)


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

walkway said:


> because, low-tech Planted Tank (no Co2, no heat, no fertilizer....)


Really, no CO2? What is your carpet plant? It's growing incredibly well for a tank with no CO2. And your moss is growing great too!


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

solarz said:


> Really, no CO2? What is your carpet plant? It's growing incredibly well for a tank with no CO2. And your moss is growing great too!


Sure, no Co2.
my carpet plant: Hemianthus callitrichoides .
i don't like co2 system, Never use to.
Sorry about my poor english. 

before......









8.5 Gal yellow sand tank (NPT)









2-3 month late......


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

walkway said:


> Sure, no Co2.
> my carpet plant: Hemianthus callitrichoides .
> i don't like co2 system, Never use to.


Amazing! I've always thought HC needed CO2 to carpet.

What light are you using?


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

solarz said:


> Amazing! I've always thought HC needed CO2 to carpet.
> 
> What light are you using?


15w Bulb， buy from walmart.


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

*Nice!*

Firstly, absolutely fantastic looking plants for a low tech set up! Congrats! I didn't get my plants looking that good until I used pressurized co2 

*To address the co2 needed or not topic...

- if you want to achieve "pearling", or need/desire rapid growth; you need co2. Otherwise, plants will grow in a huge variety of conditions with varying degrees of success. The main reason for having a high tech set up would be for the care of high light requiring, nutrient demanding plants. Secondly, certain plants don't achieve their desired dense growth or smaller leaf formations without high intensity light, co2 and nutrients. Ultimately co2 is used to balance your system against high intensity lighting. co2 can also almost double the growth speed of aquatic plants and has been determined to be the single most important additive you could give an aquatic plant if so desire to give them anything. That being said, co2 can still be found in small quantities in your aquarium water even if you never added any... If any one knows otherwise or has some other bit of info on the subject, please enlighten me/us. 

-On a side note, I chose to use co2 in my set ups because the speed of growth allows me to try different things out much faster than I otherwise would be able to. On the same count however, there's allot more maintenance to do than on a low tech set up...


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

oh so it is fully possible to grow HC without co2. I always wanted to biuld my own shallow tank that i can fully carpet with HC lol. this makes me hopeful i can.


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> oh so it is fully possible to grow HC without co2. I always wanted to biuld my own shallow tank that i can fully carpet with HC lol. this makes me hopeful i can.


Should be... Allen Gardens has/had (haven't been too recently) an immersed carpet in one of their green house pavilions. I think the difficulty might be algae growth on leaves as a result of reduced growth rate. I was unsuccessful with lilaeopsis brasiliensis for the same reason.

When did you plant your tank WalkWay? I'm interested in how long it's taken to get to where it's at and how long it will take to fully carpet...

I just set up a 12" cube w some HC and HG under an led light today after viewing your tank. led vs 35W bulb, the race is on 
I'll start a new thread with a picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*wow*

Phenomenal pictures? Did you use a macro lens? Beautiful tank too... I love the variety of mosses.


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

John_C said:


> Phenomenal pictures? Did you use a macro lens? Beautiful tank too... I love the variety of mosses.


thks! 
i don't have macro lens, Nikon 35mm 1.8 + Auto Focus Macro Extension Tube.


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

I made a few videos about shrimp.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Given me a little hope to try hc in a shrimp tank.


----------

